# Riding in an uneven arena



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I have the same problem at the barn I board at! And I'm having the same problem with my green horse..she speeds up, falls on her forehand, etc. Its a pain! 

When I ride I usually work on one side of the ring since its better then the other side. (less up and down hill). and if I use the whole ring I make sure I'm ready to help her slow down or not trip, since I know where the hills are. 

Thankfully my BO is getting a new load of dirt to even it out! Since you own the farm, maybe you could even out the ring with more fill?


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

SarahStorms said:


> I have the same problem at the barn I board at! And I'm having the same problem with my green horse..she speeds up, falls on her forehand, etc. Its a pain!
> 
> When I ride I usually work on one side of the ring since its better then the other side. (less up and down hill). and if I use the whole ring I make sure I'm ready to help her slow down or not trip, since I know where the hills are.
> 
> Thankfully my BO is getting a new load of dirt to even it out!


Will just adding sand fix it? I feel like I would need 5 inches on sand on one side and 2 inches on the other lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

hmmm. I dont know, I would think you would need something that will hold up a little better and then you could add sand on top of that. 

and dang! thats a big difference in level. Mine is slight and I have problems, I cant imagine how much a pain it must be to try and ride in that ring!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Do would regrade it with tractor blade or gill


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah it is a pain and it makes me feel like I can't ride lol. I have been riding for 10 years with a very good coach so I know I can but still. I don't think the people that installed the ring leveled the ground before dumping sand on top. ( there is no base...I started digging one day haha). I'm hoping in a few years I can install one myself...when I get money for it that is. For now this will have to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Maybe you could get someone to back drag it with a tractor blade like churumbeque said... then youd just be using what sand/dirt you have already.

I think that may be the quickest (and cheapest) "for now" fix!


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

You really need a tractor with a scoop and tiller, or a drag if you have loose sand or soil. Get the higher end scooped out and place that extra around the low end. It will be hard and compact where you did the scooping and loose where you did the dumping. When all looks fairly even, till it to an even smooth. The tiller also acts as a leveler somewhat. Suddenly you will have a smooth and even surface. If drainage is a problem ( they were probably just using an excuse) you may need a winter arena and summer one. Grade the middle lower than the perimeter with a little "out ditch" on the bottom half. You'll have a little something to hop, like a ground pole when you ride but it will preserve the edge of your arena so you can ride on the rail. Come summer you can till it even. If you have to rent the tractor, it is the best spent money, especially to get your arena fixed in the first place. Some places will rent by half day which is pretty reasonable. I don't know where you live, but sometimes you can post your need in a feed store on a bulletin board or inquire with your neighbors. Some folks will trade tractoring for a supply of Avocados, peaches. Etc. or if your husband has a handyman type talent. Don't torture yourself like this! Get a tractor! LOL


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

CASugar said:


> You really need a tractor with a scoop and tiller, or a drag if you have loose sand or soil. Get the higher end scooped out and place that extra around the low end. It will be hard and compact where you did the scooping and loose where you did the dumping. When all looks fairly even, till it to an even smooth. The tiller also acts as a leveler somewhat. Suddenly you will have a smooth and even surface. If drainage is a problem ( they were probably just using an excuse) you may need a winter arena and summer one. Grade the middle lower than the perimeter with a little "out ditch" on the bottom half. You'll have a little something to hop, like a ground pole when you ride but it will preserve the edge of your arena so you can ride on the rail. Come summer you can till it even. If you have to rent the tractor, it is the best spent money, especially to get your arena fixed in the first place. Some places will rent by half day which is pretty reasonable. I don't know where you live, but sometimes you can post your need in a feed store on a bulletin board or inquire with your neighbors. Some folks will trade tractoring for a supply of Avocados, peaches. Etc. or if your husband has a handyman type talent. Don't torture yourself like this! Get a tractor! LOL


. 

I actually have a tractor with a scoop! I thought of doing that but I didn't know if it would work as one end would be really loose where you dumped the sand. I'm in Canada and we had a flash freeze last week so I think it will be frozen now untill spring but I will try this in the spring!! Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_ 
Edit: I have a harrow as well


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

The uneven arena will improve your riding and supporting your horse while riding on uneven terrain.

My instructor takes me out into a field and we 'eyeball' and mark a full court in the field. She insists I learn to support my horse as we traverse our make shift arena.

It has helped both of us with balance, actually.

Also, I can go to any show and not worry about the arena.


----------



## DarlaPony96 (Jan 5, 2015)

sarahfromsc said:


> The uneven arena will improve your riding and supporting your horse while riding on uneven terrain.
> 
> My instructor takes me out into a field and we 'eyeball' and mark a full court in the field. She insists I learn to support my horse as we traverse our make shift arena.
> 
> ...


Wow that actually makes sense. My new arena is also uneven and I have a hard time with my balance. It's especially hard when I'm trying to teach my horse to relax and slow down at the lope. I never thought of it that way. I guess when we start doing shows, the arena won't be a problem.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I feel your pain. I have no real solutions.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Man, I feel your pain! The arena I ride in has a big slope and only gets dragged about once a week. going downhill sucks, especially at a canter.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Hmmm..I've not had the luxury of riding and training in a level groomed arena in many years. Never considered it a handicap. I just had to learn to rate my horse.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

squirrelfood said:


> Hmmm..I've not had the luxury of riding and training in a level groomed arena in many years. Never considered it a handicap. I just had to learn to rate my horse.


Ditto. I don't have an arena, never have. I canter out on the trails. Me and my greenie kind of suck at holding a canter for any length of time and I just figured it was us. But we are always on uneven terrain. Not only is the terrain rolling but the footing goes from clay to sand to rocks depending on the spot. So we will get a nice little stretch to trot or canter and then have to slow down again when we come upon rocks (he's barefoot). 

So maybe we aren't that bad after all. Because we don't have any place with nice even footing to practice. I never really thought about it as a handicap to our cantering. I just figured I had sucky training skills. And I probably do. :lol:


----------

